

FBI: Ira Isaacs Sentenced in Adult Obscenity Case - rdl
http://www.fbi.gov/losangeles/press-releases/2013/ira-isaacs-sentenced-in-adult-obscenity-case

======
rdl
This guy got 48 months in prison for producing/selling obscene videos. He
cited "2 Girls, 1 Cup" in his defense (produced by a Brazilian, and not
prosecuted), and the unit responsible for going after obscenity on the
Internet, under George W. Bush, has since been disbanded -- this was the last
prosecution.

The videos are quite disgusting, but I think it sets a dangerous precedent to
prosecute for adult obscenity.

